

What's going to kill Reddit? Numbers. - sciurus
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/hmxmp/like_everything_reddit_will_one_day_die_how_do/c1wplf5

======
tzs
I've been spending less time on Reddit and more on HN, for a variety of
reasons. One of them is nicely illustrated by a comment I saw on Reddit today:

    
    
        I'm a law student, and I disagree completely. In one recent
        example (regarding whether or not it was possible for a parent
        to kidnap their own child) I kept citing links to statutes
        (federal and state), legal articles, etc. and kept getting
        down-voted and disagreed with. I feel like people here are way
        too eager to decide the law Is what they think it Should Be.
    

I've noticed the same thing. It's discouraging to spend 20 or 30 minutes or
more researching something to make sure you are accurate, and then have it
down voted to oblivion because it disagrees with what the hive mind wishes
were reality.

On HN, well researched and presented comments tend to get voted up, even if
they go against popular opinion.

~~~
rick888
This is mainly because of the type of people that use Reddit. If more of the
masses were using HN, you would see the same thing.

